# FreeBSD cannot use some of memory...



## jyhpsycho (Feb 8, 2014)

My system has 48GB of RAM. I installed FreeBSD 10.0[](amd64) to that, and boot; and I realized that there's some lack of memory.

`# dmesg | grep memory`

```
real memory  = 51543801856 (49156 MB)
avail_memory = 50084347904 (47764 MB)
```

Linux[](openSUSE 13.1, amd64) reports ~49550000KB of usable RAM on _the_ same machine - ~600MB more than FreeBSD's ~48910000 KB of that.
Why does it consume a lot of memory? Can I use that memory if I doing some kernel tweaks?


----------

